# Tridef 3d with HTC Vive VR Headset



## saikamaldoss (Apr 30, 2018)

When I bought a Phillips 3D monitor years ago and I got a copy of Tridef with product key. The monitor is currently used by my mom for browsing and slight gaming, and while I was helping her install a card game, I noticed there was this old copy of Tridef with Product key. 

I tried installing it and was able to activate it with the old key, then I downloaded the latest version of TirDef 3D software and was able to activate it as well. I tried playing some new games and was able to play them using Side By Side 3D format after creating profile in Tridef Ignite tool. 

Now my question is, Can I use Tridef 3D software to play non VR games in VR using Vive Headset. I want to play GTA V, Assassins creed Origins, GR whildland  and other new games that I own

I don't have HTC Vive headset at the moment as my purchase was on hold in hopes of HTC releasing a decent VR headset as VIVE2. Now that I have seen the specs of Vive pro which is marginally better and for sure they wont be releasing anything better for another year or 2, I decided to buy HTC vive non pro version only if it allows me to play the games I want to play. 

I want VR but I don't want to play some crap game or demos with it. So I need to know if I can use TirDef to play games in VR which does not support VR natively. How can I play all games in 3D.. or I should just forget about Vive and wait for another year or 2 ? 

*Note *: Yes I know about Vorpx and I am not interested in buying something which does not offer "*try*" So don't suggest that software. I am also aware there is a Tridef VR software that lets you play on a screen which I am not interested in.


----------



## saikamaldoss (May 1, 2018)

No one ?? Hmm K then I should forgot about Vivi for now.

Thanks folks


----------



## xkm1948 (May 3, 2018)

You are probably way ahead of everyone else here. I haven't got a chance to get in VR for a long time.


----------



## saikamaldoss (May 3, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> You are probably way ahead of everyone else here. I haven't got a chance to get in VR for a long time.



I finally settled for Oculus rift and vorpx lol. 

It’s ok, not bad but screen resolution is horrible. But will keep it for entertaining guest for now. Hopefully Oculus will release a headset with decent screen res. 

Reason behind choosing Oculus is the controller. I tried both for 2 days and loved Oculus control. Very user friendly and easy to use and feels more part of the virtual world.


----------



## JalleR (May 3, 2018)

they make a VR version so my guess is no,  https://www.tridef.com/user-guide/vr

and if you read the requerments you will get the answer:

TriDef 3D supports Line Interlaced (FPR) displays, HDMI 1.4 3D TVs/monitors (if your graphics card supports AMD HD3D) and Anaglyph glasses. Please note that TriDef 3D does NOT support the Oculus Rift or any other Virtual Reality Head Mounted Display


----------



## saikamaldoss (May 4, 2018)

JalleR said:


> they make a VR version so my guess is no,  https://www.tridef.com/user-guide/vr
> 
> and if you read the requerments you will get the answer:
> 
> TriDef 3D supports Line Interlaced (FPR) displays, HDMI 1.4 3D TVs/monitors (if your graphics card supports AMD HD3D) and Anaglyph glasses. Please note that TriDef 3D does NOT support the Oculus Rift or any other Virtual Reality Head Mounted Display



Since 3D software supports 3D and VR uses HDMI 1.4 and above I wanted to know if that is possible. I have Vega64 LC


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2018)

saikamaldoss said:


> Since 3D software supports 3D and VR uses HDMI 1.4 and above I wanted to know if that is possible. I have Vega64 LC


Yea, @JalleR is correct that they tell you that it does not support the Oculus Rift or other VR HMD's. I know in the beginning when they didn't offer Tridef VR  it was possible, but it looks like they removed it when they started offering it.

Try using * Vireio Perception*, it's free, but not as easy to set up compared to VorpX.


----------

